
The Modern Struggle [video] - palerdot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqlfWDyS1Io
======
palerdot
I'm a big fan of this infographic youtube channel that creates some innovative
infographics to explain the gist of content. Just thought of sharing it here
and see if people like it too.

